# Hardtail MTB with disks



## ASC1951 (26 Aug 2008)

Just in case anyone has come back from the dark side..

It needs to be for a light 5' 10" rider* and will be used for XC, not jumping or downhilling. Budget is £350 - 400, so I'm looking for something two or three years old with a decent spec.

There is a huge choice on Ebay, of course, but I'd rather start with people I trust.



*i.e. not me. All 14 year olds seem to be at least 5' 10" these days.


----------



## amilligan888 (12 Oct 2008)

alright mate a have 3 bikes which i bought for £180 £300 and £1500... the one most suited to ur budget is a gt avalanche 3.0 with 180 rotar on front and 160 on back.. will sell for 100? it is the rrp 300 btw


----------



## mickle (13 Oct 2008)

Who uses a 180 disc for XC??


----------



## ASC1951 (14 Oct 2008)

I'm afraid I've already bought an Orange Subzero from someone on another forum. In fact I'm still aggrieved about the deal because "Bike is in good condition, usual marks from offroad riding" turned out to be an abused bodge which needed £135 to my LBS to make it rideable. 

It's the only time I've ever been had on second hand kit, so I'll just put it down to experience - and stick to this forum in future!


----------



## urbanfatboy (29 Oct 2008)

name and shame


----------



## ASC1951 (29 Oct 2008)

I have thought of that. I sent him a polite email listing the problems, with a copy of the LBS invoice, and heard ... nothing. 

If it was Ebay I would certainly give some negative feedback, but I'm reluctant to blacken someone in public for what was a private deal.


----------



## urbanfatboy (30 Oct 2008)

At least let us know which fourm it was..


----------



## ASC1951 (3 Nov 2008)

urbanfatboy said:


> name and shame


OK, then. The seller was [edited out] and it was on Bike Radar.


----------



## urbanfatboy (3 Nov 2008)

!!! not andy!!


----------



## ColinJ (4 Nov 2008)

*Now the really unfortunate thing is, I know there are at least two men of that name on that forum so at least one has now had his name besmirched!* 

You shouldn't really go further and identify where the one in question lives or you'd be getting yourself into very dodgy legal waters.

I think this shows why 'naming and shaming' is not really such a great idea...


----------



## ASC1951 (4 Nov 2008)

Well, this andy was the one who offered an Orange Subzero for sale.  
As for 'dodgy legal ground', it's no more so than Ebay feedback and in this case I'm quite happy that I can justify my comment.

I wasn't keen on putting it up anyway, so I've edited it out.


----------

